# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Alternative splashbacks to glass and tile

## jimc

Any ideas? 
Glass is going to cost upwards of $2000 and tile in my opinion is the easy option.  
I have heard of some acrylic altenatives but have no more info?

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I,m yet to do my splash backs - saving for glass. Id be wary of acrylics if it was near your stove. I heard of someone using aluminium that they had appropiated from a construction site - used as cladding on skyscrappers.
I experimented with painting my own glass to try and DIY but I couldn't get a finish without bubbles - I don't have a compressor - though I recon it wouldn't be that hard and if you dont go for star fired glass you can bring the cost down.
Good luck I'll keep track of this thread to pick up some tips.
regards
Tony

----------


## John99

Hi jimc 
Just finishing off my new kitchen I used stainless steel for the splash backs.  :Smilie:

----------


## BeeMac67

No glass, no tiles, no stainless steel or any other metal..
I bought a sample pot of paint with a suede finish and result looks great very cheap alternative..

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

How does it go after frying up a pan of bangers, does it wipe down easy enough?

----------


## renomart

Do a search in this part of the forum about my recommendation for a product called 'Seratone'.

----------


## chrise

have you considered a laminex/formica splashback? Their range of colours and new styles is amazing. http://www.laminex.com.au/  have a look at their range of Diamond Gloss Surfaces http://www.laminex.com.au/products.aspx and their other new products, you might be suprised

----------


## Sybarite

Just don't forget the standards for (non) fire retardant materials and the distances from cooktops - as covered in several threads here already. 
Laminated splashbacks can be a problem behind cooktops so a different material is still sometimes required.
A lot of laminated splashs we do have a 600mm gap filled with some nice big tiles up to the range hood. 
If you are thinking about laminated splashs another way to go can be a coved top, where the laminate rolls up to the splash back uninterrupted.
These can be quoted on a square metre basis, which is dictated by how high you want the splash to go. 
Cheers,

----------


## BeeMac67

I painted mine 2 years ago and still looks fine, can be wiped down with a damp cloth.

----------


## totoblue

> Any ideas? 
> Glass is going to cost upwards of $2000 and tile in my opinion is the easy option.  
> I have heard of some acrylic altenatives but have no more info?

  You could do a mix of glass and something else. 
Ikea has toughened glass panels 80x45 for $45 and a 60cm wide one for less.  It's called "Imperativ", under Kitchen organisers - Wall storage on their web site.  They also do stainless steel in similar sizes. Height is a bit low at IMO.  Their idea for larger sizes is to use multiple panels which looks crappy IMHO. 
According to the Stegbar website they use 6mm toughened glass for splashbacks.  This seems to also be used for pool fences so if you wanted to buy a precut piece (if that would suit your kitchen design) then it might be available from people who sell glass for pool fences.  Pool fences are 120cm high so a single panel laid sideways is probably enough for any cooktop. 
A single glass panel behind the cooktop would look good with say tile or Lamipanel elsewhere. 
Or you could use large rectified tiles everywhere.  They have square cut edges so they can be laid without grout between them (i.e. no grout to clean) and tiles don't require a fireproof backing board (unlike stainless and glass) if used near gas cooktops.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> I heard of someone using aluminium that they had appropiated from a construction site - used as cladding on skyscrappers.

  Sounds like Alucobond ....... that may be worth looking into .... a range of colours and it has a great finish. As with the other suggestions be sure to consult the appropriate clauses of the Building Code and Australian Standards for flamability issues ...... insurace would love a loop hole if something went wrong.

----------


## Wombat2

Induction hot plates don't give off heat so if doing a refit these may be worth looking at

----------


## pharmaboy2

I used a 6mm mirror on mine  - straight rectangle without holes for power points or anything - quite a bit cheaper than splashback glass, and looks the goods (modern home).  the other product I looked at, was on the inventers and it was an acrylic product that you set yourself (levels perfectly) and can be got in any colour - go to the inventors web site at abc and work your way through - would have been in 04 or first half of 05. 
If using  a sheet of laminate, i'd put clear glass in front, especially if you have gas and a wok burner.

----------


## renomart

> No glass, no tiles, no stainless steel or any other metal..
> I bought a sample pot of paint with a suede finish and result looks great very cheap alternative..

  You can get a clear sealer to go over suede effects.

----------


## Tazibarn

A company on the central coast has successfully produced splashbacks that reflect even better than glass at half the price.  The colour choices are endless.  I know it may not help you but it may help anyone in Sydney to Newcastle.

----------


## arms

they use 6mm toughened glass for splash backs 
once glass is toughened it cant be cut ,the line will simply follow any thing in the glass fracture line BEFORE it was toughened,
tiles are standard ,glass is expensive ,laminate is unpractible,granite is a cost relative to the expensive of your top,so that leaves me with go with the flow ,do as you wish to do and if your budget doesnt match your desires ,hang off until it does ,because you will only get one chance to do it right and many chances to do it wrong ,be patient !!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Tazibarn, could you let us have a small clue as to what this companies name may be?

----------


## renomart

Yeah, don't keep us in suspense!  :Biggrin:

----------


## chrise

> A company on the central coast has successfully produced splashbacks that reflect even better than glass at half the price. .

  
Please tell us the name as I would be very interested in seeing their products as well

----------


## Tazibarn

> Please tell us the name as I would be very interested in seeing their products as well

  They are currently organising getting it out to interior designers and architects.  They have already put test cases out there over the past four years with great success.  No complaints, just heaps of the "wow" factor.  It has something to do with what they finish with and how and the substrate.When I get more info I will happily pass it on.  They are organising testimonials for the customers who have had them installed.  Then samples are a couple of months off.  Stay tuned.

----------


## totoblue

> the other product I looked at, was on the inventers and it was an acrylic product that you set yourself (levels perfectly) and can be got in any colour - go to the inventors web site at abc and work your way through - would have been in 04 or first half of 05.

  This is at http://www.abc.net.au/newinventors/txt/s1378759.htm
Took a while to find...   

> If using  a sheet of laminate, i'd put clear glass in front, especially if you have gas and a wok burner.

  That wouldn't comply with gas regulations in VIC and SA.  Don't know about elsewhere.

----------


## Sybarite

Thanks for that link - it looks extremely interesting. 
Of particular note is that the product is intended to meet Australian 
Standards for non combustibility. 
This will be a real plus for those looking for a single splashback material for the entire kitchen (that is not tiles). 
Now to wait for the pricing...

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I just contacted the people about the Liquid Surface Solutions - the ones that were on the New Inventors. The stuffs not on the market as they're selling the product rights, and they (NuTech paints) don't know when it will see the light of day.. It won't be quick no doubt. 
So Taziban, what is this company called on the Central Coast...

----------


## Damon_11

I've done splashbacks the same as my Bizassa Stone benchtops - looks the ducks nuts....

----------


## Splashbacks

:Smilie:   We have had enormous success with our alternative to glass splashbacks. They are mistaken for glass but is not and is a fraction of the cost.  One client passed a comment that when family first saw their kitchen, the comment was "I thought you weren't getting glass splashbacks?"  Email us on lushsplashbacks@hotmail.com and we will be happy to send you pics.   :Biggrin:   We are still working on getting it out to there so thought we would just let everyone know in case they are interested.  Sorry for the delays folks.  Thanks Tazibarn!

----------


## pawnhead

> Email us on lushsplashbacks@hotmail.com and we will be happy to send you pics.    We are still working on getting it out to there so thought we would just let everyone know in case they are interested.  Sorry for the delays folks.  Thanks Tazibarn!

  Post them in the thread so we can all have a geez.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Pulse

I know this is an old post but has anyone used Akril? They distribute through Nover which have heaps of locations. 
I might look into it for my next project 
Pulse

----------


## Cliff Rogers

The walls in our kitchen are rendered block so we are going to seal them & sand them smooth & paint them.

----------


## Splashbacks

Sorry everyone.  We have been inundated with emails and am working on replying to one and all.  In the meantime, as pawnhead suggested, here are some pics.  I am not a pc wizard so I hope these work out for you all.  Please continue to send your emails and we will be pleased to help you.  We have a lot of work ahead of us to get out there but we will be happy to help anyone who is interested.

----------


## supa007

We're going to have those middle window (between wall cabinets and floor units) right across the kitchen. Can we use any glass window or does it need to be toughened and fire proof?

----------


## OBBob

What about powder coated MDF as another alternative?

----------


## celeste

> What about powder coated MDF as another alternative?

  Hi Obbob, 
In regards to powder coated mdf. How and where can you have it done? 
In my current reno I have one of those old shave cabinets built in to the wall under the window, it had sliding mirror doors. 
I have removed the doors and track. I would like to put a door on it with mirror that lifts up. I am trying to figure out what type of wood to put the mirror on to, that will hold up to the steam and water etc. I am also, trying to figure out the best way of attaching the mirror to the wood. 
I am open to suggestions, see photo below. 
Back to the main thread, for the splash backs in this reno I am using a strip of approx. 200mm Creastyle laminate and painting the rest of the wall. I have electric hotplates so the heat factor is not the same as gas, I haven't decided if I am going to put stainless steel or glass etc behind the hotplates or not.  The laminate is really cool, it's stainless steel look with little dots of chrome. :Cool:  
Celeste

----------


## OBBob

Not sure where to get the mdf in Perth but I don't think it is that uncommon, however I haven't looked into it toomuch so I'm not sure what the common uses or limitations are.  
I guess you could get moisture rated mdf for the door. The mirror could just be glued on if you used an appropriate glue.

----------


## Daren

> Sorry everyone. We have been inundated with emails and am working on replying to one and all. In the meantime, as pawnhead suggested, here are some pics. I am not a pc wizard so I hope these work out for you all. Please continue to send your emails and we will be pleased to help you. We have a lot of work ahead of us to get out there but we will be happy to help anyone who is interested.

  did anyone ever get any pics of the fuax-glass splashbacks?

----------


## encino_

> I know this is an old post but has anyone used Akril? They distribute through Nover which have heaps of locations. 
> I might look into it for my next project 
> Pulse

  I was looking at this too, has anyone used this?
Robot Trading in Vic supply it, I haven't enquired about the price yet, but it looks simple to use and I assume it's a lot cheaper than glass, but looks quite similar (on pictures anyway, I haven't seen in real life)  http://www.akril.com.au/

----------


## Daren

> I was looking at this too, has anyone used this?
> Robot Trading in Vic supply it, I haven't enquired about the price yet, but it looks simple to use and I assume it's a lot cheaper than glass, but looks quite similar (on pictures anyway, I haven't seen in real life)  http://www.akril.com.au/

  looks good, butnot recommended behind cooktops  *Can Akril be used behind cooktops?* Akril can be used in any vertical situation where coming into contact with direct heat isnt a consideration. Heat sources greater than 100° Celsius can cause distortion and while Akril has a higher heat resistance than most polymers, it is generally not recommended for applications directly behind cooktops.

----------


## pharmaboy2

100 degrees would definately be a problem with gas, possibly for someone who use high heat on a rear electric radiant, a fair bit less likely on a ceran top electric and virtually impossible ona  induction cook top. 
Hoever they wont cover you, so its use at your own risk.  I have a non toughened mirror as splashback, and the supplier was having a hissy fit, found a supplier who would do it no probs as long as i didnt ring him if it cracked - fair enough - no dramas 2yrs later!

----------


## encino_

Yeah I'm having an induction cooktop, so heat really isn't an issue I don't think

----------


## Sybarite

> Yeah I'm having an induction cooktop, so heat really isn't an issue I don't think

  Except that the pots still get hot and can radiate heat. 
I would not recommend using anything but a material that is completely fire retardant behind a cooktop - this includes materials that might not burn but will distort under a heat load. 
Cheers,

----------


## big_gumbo

My kitchen has granite splashbacks. Looks very nice.

----------


## Mickj

I hate tiling so I used 600x600 porcelain tiles. 
The whole kitchen was done with 12 tiles  :Wink: 
Looks excellent!!!

----------


## admk

> did anyone ever get any pics of the fuax-glass splashbacks?

  Yes i did... 
looks like a great product, can't wait to hear more from these guys....

----------


## seriph1

I have seen the Robot Trading products and think they're brilliant.... I am not talking about them in the context of splashbacks requiring heat resistance, which they are unsuitable for, but as a translucent 'accent' or 'detail' material they're spectacular. I recall one material that had an amber hue and 'bits' in it like fern pieces ..... it was backlit softly and was stunning. I thought it'd make beautiful lampshades. I reckon they'd work well for all other areas in a kitchen..... even door panels .... upper ones with soft lighting behind .... yummy!   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:    -  OK, back on my head!

----------


## Daren

> Except that the pots still get hot and can radiate heat. 
> I would not recommend using anything but a material that is completely fire retardant behind a cooktop - this includes materials that might not burn but will distort under a heat load. 
> Cheers,

   Hi  Sybarite, 
what would you recommend personally for a good splashback?

----------


## Sybarite

Hi Daren, 
There are a few good options that are fire retardant and durable. 
Tiles, Toughened Glass, Engineered Stone, Granite and Steel are at the top of the list. 
These all have thier pros and cons as well as significant price differences for supply and Installation. 
I am particularly fond of glass.
It is smooth and mostly seamless, which makes it easy to keep clean and is available in a large range of colours. 
Cons are price and installation.
A template needs to be made once all cabinets are in place and holes need to be cut for GPOs and other services. 
Alternatively you can choose to only put a fire retardant material such as glass behind the cooktop and finish the rest of the splashbacks in some of the other options previously discussed. 
If you are looking for a cheaper option I think those 600 x 600 square edged vitrified tiles (as per MickJ) are a pretty good option.
The idea with them is that the amount of exposed grout is kept to a minimum which keeps things clean and tidy. 
I hope this helps some. 
Cheers,

----------


## encino_

> I have seen the Robot Trading products and think they're brilliant.... I am not talking about them in the context of splashbacks requiring heat resistance, which they are unsuitable for, but as a translucent 'accent' or 'detail' material they're spectacular. I recall one material that had an amber hue and 'bits' in it like fern pieces ..... it was backlit softly and was stunning. I thought it'd make beautiful lampshades. I reckon they'd work well for all other areas in a kitchen..... even door panels .... upper ones with soft lighting behind .... yummy!     -  OK, back on my head!

  Any idea of the prcing? I was thinking of using them to make some "glass" framless doors for some wall niches in the bathroom, although if they are flimsy then maybe I might have to back them with some ply or something. 
PS. That faux glass stuff looks really good (at least from the tiny pic). Anyone know where to get it?

----------


## Daren

> Hi Daren, 
> There are a few good options that are fire retardant and durable. 
> Tiles, Toughened Glass, Engineered Stone, Granite and Steel are at the top of the list. 
> These all have thier pros and cons as well as significant price differences for supply and Installation. 
> I am particularly fond of glass.
> It is smooth and mostly seamless, which makes it easy to keep clean and is available in a large range of colours. 
> Cons are price and installation.
> A template needs to be made once all cabinets are in place and holes need to be cut for GPOs and other services. 
> Alternatively you can choose to only put a fire retardant material such as glass behind the cooktop and finish the rest of the splashbacks in some of the other options previously discussed. 
> ...

  thanks mate. I was kind of keen on the glass look too.  
I talked to a kitchen guy today and he said that theyve changed the rules recently for splashbacks behind ovens(gas) More or less saying that tile is the only option unless you put villaboard on top(or behind?) your gyprock wall. hmm, is that right ?? 
yeah those 600 mm tiles might be good though..

----------


## Imp

I like the idea of the 600 tiles. Any idea of the cost of these, and where to get them?

----------


## Sybarite

> I like the idea of the 600 tiles. Any idea of the cost of these, and where to get them?

  I don't know pricing - but here are some shots of a job we recently finished.
The client sourced the tiles themself - these are 600 x 600.
40mm Caesarstone tops. 
Cheers.

----------


## Imp

Looks great - looks a lot like a glass splashback, really.

----------


## wonderplumb

I done a job for a friends brother who was at the time a sheet metal worker at Qantas, he cut 300 x 300 sheets of polished stainless with a 6mm lip folded at 90 degrees on all four sides, he then cut squares of villa board to fit inside the stainless and glued them together. When the kitchen went in he used these as his splashback tiles, grouted and all. A bit of a polish and they looked a treat against the ceasar stone bench tops. It took him a couple of months to make enough and back in the glory days of working at qantas he managed to turn out six or seven tiles a shift. Impractical I know but just thought Id share the story.

----------


## chromis

> I experimented with painting my own glass to try and DIY but I couldn't get a finish without bubbles - I don't have a compressor - though I recon it wouldn't be that hard and if you dont go for star fired glass you can bring the cost down.

  Bleedin. A mate painted his glass just with a roller and it was perfect. I'm sure you have tried that but perhaps it was the type of paint that mattered?  
The only real different to the normal splash back was his are not so shiny. But you could never tell the difference if you didnt know...

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I ended up using metalic painted starfired toughened glass.

----------


## chromis

> I ended up using metalic painted starfired toughened glass.

  Ohh nice! Did you paint it yourself?

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

No I got a professional mob to supply and install. By that stage in the reno my enthusiasm had waned so I took the easy option. 
Actually my rationale was one of the pieces of glass was huge and I would rather someone else take the liability of transporting it to and from a spray painter as well as installing it. 
I wasn't 100% happy with the installation but it was acceptable.

----------


## Metung

I was going to have glass splashbacks and the plumber insisted that I install a fire retardant sheet (can't remember what it was called) behind the cooktops before he would put them in. He said it was a new regulation. This stuff was the same thickness as the plaster so caused no major drama.   
I later got a quote for the splashbacks that worked out at around $700/sq.m. Needless to say I brought some tiles for a tenth the price and am more than happy with the result.

----------


## glenne79

> I don't know pricing - but here are some shots of a job we recently finished.
> The client sourced the tiles themself - these are 600 x 600.
> 40mm Caesarstone tops. 
> Cheers.

   
What did you use behind the cooktop?
Looks like small tiles,  What about the maintenance? 
Thanks

----------


## Sybarite

> What did you use behind the cooktop?
> Looks like small tiles, What about the maintenance?
> Thanks

  The client chose the tiles themselves and had them installed after the cabinets and tops were fitted, so I wasn't involved with the tiling process on this job. 
I have had a few clients put this detail in their kitchens recently, lots of narrow broad tiles, sort of 60's stacked slate revisited - it is one of those things that is currently very popular...and I suppose it looks pretty good; this particluar kitchen has dark slate floors and the tiles tie in with that quite well. 
I didn't look closely enough to see how the tiles were applied, but I would imagine that they came in larger sheets, maybe 100 x 300 or something like that. 
I agree that this is possibly the worst part of a kitchen to have lots of tiles with lots of grout, but as said, I wasn't consulted on the tile choice, and the client probably wouldn't have listened to me anyway...in my experience, if someone sees something they like, the opinion of someone who makes a living working in the industry will rarely influence them. 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## Master Splinter

Those stacked slate-like tiles are currently the trendy thing with interior designers.  They are even available at Bunnies, they come as 150x300 'tiles' (about 4 or 5 courses of slate) from memory. 
If you though cleaning grout was hard...there's absolutely no way I'd put those tiles behind a cooktop unless the cooktop was never meant to be used - they'll get spatter marks, grease and dust trapped in them so easily they'll start looking like the underneath of an old refrigerator in no time.

----------


## wavylos

What about lining boards? We are doing up our kitchen and we are planning on using Weathertex strips turned on their side or something similar to get the whole lining board look.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> I just contacted the people about the Liquid Surface Solutions - the ones that were on the New Inventors. The stuffs not on the market as they're selling the product rights, and they (NuTech paints) don't know when it will see the light of day.. It won't be quick no doubt. 
> So Taziban, what is this company called on the Central Coast...

  
sorry about quoting myself :Rolleyes:  I was visiting NuTech paints site and noticed they are now marketing Liquid surface solutions. 
Who is going to be the first on the block to try it out and write a review? :Biggrin:   http://www.nutechpaints.com.au/

----------


## arms

so what your really saying is that while he was being paid to do his job he was making foriegn orders for himself without his bosses knowing

----------

